

GSM Network Characterization Using Software Defined Radios - nikseeth
http://blog.nikseetharaman.com/gsm-network-characterization-using-software-defined-radio/

======
zmanian
It would be incredibly socially valuable to be able to independently
triangulate the location of cell phone towers and then observe if new mobile
towers came online. i.e. Stingray detection.

~~~
parktheredcar
Could you already make an app like pressurenet to do this for towers?

~~~
c9hmw0awsy
There are several public GSM/Cell databases[1], the largest of which are
probably OpenCellID[2] and the Mozilla Location Service[3]. Their coordinate
points are estimations from user observations, so the accuracy may leave
something to be desired. Perhaps it could be combined with the OpenStreetMap
database which has data for observable cell towers in places where
contributors have added them. There are also a couple Android
applications[4][5] that claim to detect IMSI-catchers, but I'm not sure what
data they use or how publicly available their findings are. Either way, we are
living in a golden age of sousveillance and great opportunity to use
collaborative technological systems to increase transparency.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_ID](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_ID)
[2][http://opencellid.org/](http://opencellid.org/)
[3][https://location.services.mozilla.com/downloads](https://location.services.mozilla.com/downloads)
[4][https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-
Detector/](https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector/)
[5][https://opensource.srlabs.de/projects/snoopsnitch](https://opensource.srlabs.de/projects/snoopsnitch)

------
ufmace
I'm kinda amazed at how easy it apparently is to intercept even the encrypted
GSM traffic. All you need is a Software Defined Radio, available in a USB
stick for $20, and a half-dozen open-source packages? I might have to mess
with that sometime.

~~~
rwmj
I think SDR is really amazing technology. I got one of the RTL sticks I think
about 2 years ago, for no money ($20 ? or less). Within about a day I was
receiving FM radio using GNU Radio on my laptop, and wishing I had a better
aerial. Now I have a small discone antenna ($100) and I'm still playing with
receiving all sorts of radio broadcasts off and on. So yes you should
definitely try it.

This was an intro I wrote back when I started:
[https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2012/12/05/real-cheap-software-
de...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2012/12/05/real-cheap-software-defined-
radios-part-3/)

~~~
nikseeth
Yeah, it's awesome stuff. Listening to the HAM guys on the local repeaters
occasionally makes for some entertainment.

